# Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!



## Steinbuttt (8. März 2014)

Eigentlich wohne ich ja in einem kleinen Anglerparadies, umgeben von Salz-, Brack- und Süßwasser habe ich hier sehr viele Möglichkeiten meinem Hobby nachzugehen.

Und doch gibt es auch hier bei mir Fischarten, dich in meiner direkten Umgebung garnicht oder eher selten antreffe, zB. Äschen, Bachforellen, Waller, oder Rapfen.

Auch der Döbel ist hier nicht besonders weit verbreitet, steht aber neben dem Rapfen ganz oben auf meiner "Fang-Wunschliste".

Schon vor etlichen Jahren, hörte ich vereinzelnde Gerüchte über das Vorkommen von Döbeln in einem kleinen Fluß, der nicht weit von mir entfernt fließt. Ich nahm diese nicht besonders ernst, bis ich letztes Jahr zwei weitere recht zuverlässige Hinweise bekam.

Momentan sind die Meerforellen noch recht zickig und Hecht & Zander sollen sich in Ruhe um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern ... die Gelegenheit, den "Döbel-Gerüchten" mal auf den Grund zu gehen:

Zeug zusammengepackt und ab ging's ans Wasser:





Bei dem ersten Test, wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen und entschied mich für eine einfache Grundmontage:

Auf der Hauptschnur läuft ein Ledger Bead, daran ein kurzer Seitenarm mit zwei SSG-Bleischroten, dieser wird durch einen Ledger Stops gestoppt. Direkt an die Hauptschnur kam ein 10er Friedfischhaken.





Auch als Köder kamen "Klassiker" mit: Brot, Mais und Frühstücksfleisch.
Um die Fische zu locken hatte ich etwas "Bread Mash" (eingeweichtes Weißbrot) vorbereitet.





Um mobil zu sein, falls ich die Fische suchen muß, beschränkte ich mich auf das nötigste an Ausrüstung.





Nachdem das "Bread Mash" bereits im Wasser lockte, entschied ich mich, es passend dazu mit einer Brotflocke zu probieren.
Montage raus, und gespannt beobachte ich die Spitze meiner "Light-Feeder"-Rute, ob sich etwas tut:





Lange dauerte es nicht, die Spitze zitterte ... Anhieb ... ein Rotauge hing am Haken! Wunderschön, aber nicht der Zielfisch.





Nun köderte ich Mais an, mal sehen, was da beißt ... kaum war die Montage im Wasser, zitterte die Spitze ...





... wieder ein Rotauge! So ging das eine Weile. Das "Bread Mash" lockte ganz hervorragend, ein Rotauge nach dem anderen, konnte ich auf diese Weise fangen.

Das machte Spaß, nur so kam ich igendwie nicht an die Döbel!

Der 10er Friedfischhaken kam ab und ich montierte einen 6er Drennan-Karpfenhaken, darauf zog ich ein ordentliches Stück Frühstücksfleisch.

Das klappte gut, vor den Rotaugen hatte ich nun Ruhe.

Nach ca 15 Minuten gab es dann plötzlich ein leichtes Zittern an der Rutenspitze, dann ein stärkeres und schon wurde die Spitze zur Seite weggezogen ... Anhieb und nun kämpfte ein deutlich stärkerer Fisch am anderen Ende.

Tatsächlich konnte ich nach einigem hin & her meinen allerersten Döbel (43cm) über den Kescher führen:









Geil, geil, geil ... ich war im 7ten Anglerhimmel ... was für eine Freude! Die Gerüchte waren also wahr, es gibt hier Döbel!

Nun hatte ich erst recht Feuer gefangen ... ich wollte mehr!

Leider war ich jetzt wohl zu aufgeregt und versemmelte zwei eindeutige Döbelbisse und das zeigte mir, das ich erst den Anhieb setzen darf, wenn die Rutenspitze eindeutig zur Seite wandert!

Zum Glück, tat sie das dann auch nochmal:









Wow, das war ja ein richtiger Prachtbursche (48cm)!

Danach war dann erstmal Ruhe, die scheuen Gesellen waren nun wohl erstmal vergrault.

Nach einem kleinen Picknick meinerseits, wollte ich den anderen Ködern auch nochmal eine Chance geben. An den nun größeren Haken, köderte ich jetzt mal eine ordentliche und etwas fester geknetete Brotflocke an.

Es dauerte eine Weile, dann aber zog die Spitze wieder rum und ...





... der nächste Döbel war gelandet. Dieser war etwas kleiner (37cm), aber trotzdem war meine Freude groß!

Kurz vor'm Ende gab es dann noch eine weitere freudige Überraschung. Ich hatte nun drei Maisköner auf den 6er Haken gefädelt ... die Spitze zitterte ... Anhieb! 

Erst im Kescher konnte ich dann feststellen, das ich hier gerade meinen ersten Aland gelandet hatte:





Was für ein perfekter Angeltag, überglücklich und zufrieden packte ich anschließend mein Zeug zusammen und fuhr nachhause.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Ich habe das ganze hier mal reingestellt, vielleicht hilft oder spornt es ja manchen Einsteiger dazu an, es auch mal zu probieren!#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Schöner Bericht!

Ich habe früher (Neiße) viel auf Döbel geangelt, aber solche Prachtexemplare um die 50cm war keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Du scheint da tolle Fließgewässer in deiner Umgebung zu haben!


----------



## phirania (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Petri schöner Bericht..
Hatte dieses Jahr auch einen schönen Döbel von 55 cm auf 12 cm Rotauge beim Hecht angeln gefangen.
Die machen richtig Radau an der Rute.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch mal auf Döbel los gehen,Rotauge und Co sind bei uns noch nicht in Beißlaune aber Döbel geht wohl.


----------



## fischlandmefo (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Mensch Heiko ich bin platt.....Hauptsache du vergisst die Ostsee jetzt nicht....Gruss Jan#6|wavey:


----------



## phirania (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5926&pictureid=55660


----------



## hermann 07 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Petri Schöne Fische
Versuchs mal im Sommer mit der Fliegenrute, da machen die Jungs auch richtig Spass.


----------



## petipet (8. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Großen Glückwunsch.
Ja, der Döbel, Aitel, ist schon ein sehr kämpferischer Fisch.
Essbar kaum - außer, man zutzt die Gräten ab.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Eggi 1 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Wirklich sehr schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern, weiter so.#6


----------



## SveMa (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Ein schöner Bericht, es hat Freude gemacht den Bericht zu lesen, danke dafür !


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Petri und danke für den Bericht!

Schön wenn man sich gedanken macht und das ganze dann noch funktioniert. Die Bilder könnten so auch in UK geschossen worden sein. Absolut stilvoll. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Ganz dickes Petri zu Deinen richtig guten Fängen beim ersten Versuch!

Zu den Aiteln, wie sie bei mir heißen, verbindet mich eine starke Hassliebe:
Bei mir sind sie im Fließwasser allgegenwärtig und ich habe sie in meinen ersten Jahren (damals war Kochtopffischen noch obligarorisch...) ständig gefangen, wenn ich sie NICHT wollte...
Auf ich auf Forelle,Aal oder Zander aus war, meistens hing ein dicker Aitel dran...|uhoh:

Seit ich die Dinge anders sehe und meine Liebe zum Zielfischangeln entdeckt habe, sieht es anders aus:
Er ist einer der am schwersten zu beangelnden Fische!

Die Dicken schicken die Jungen vor und sobald sie auch nur den Hauch eines Verdachts haben, ist sowas von Schicht im Schacht...#d

Wenn man sie dann auch noch auf Sicht befischt, wird es leicht zum Horrortrip:
Ich fütter einen Trupp eine Stunde lang, sie fressen gierig alles.
Irgendwann fangen die Großen an zu Fressen, ich wage einen Versuch, aber sobald die Schnur im Wasser hängt, sind alle weg...#q
Seit ich das beobachte, bin ich dankbar dafür, daß ich meistens nicht sehe, was um meinen Köder rum passiert!

Aber umso größer ist die Freude, wenn es gelingt, einen 50+ Fisch ans Band zu bekommen...:l

Du scheinst dort ein richtig interesantes Gewässer zu haben, in den sicher noch ganz andere Exemplare zu fangen sind...

Du scheinst Blut gelecht zu haben:
Also bleib am Ball!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos!!!

Will ich fürs Magazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerbpraxis.de) 

Wenn Du das erlaubst ;-)


----------



## Andal (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Specimenhunting by design! #6#6#6


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Danke Jungs für eure Petri's und das nette Feedback!|wavey:#6



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Du scheinst Blut gelecht zu haben:
> Also bleib am Ball!


 
Auf jedenfall!:q
Habe gestern gleich mal wegen einer Centrepin geschaut und diese auf meinem Einkaufszettel notiert. Das Gewässer ist ideal zum Fischen mit der Loaferpose, Floatrute und Centrepin!#6
Auch mit der Fliegenrute, möchte ich es mal probieren!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos!!!
> 
> Will ich fürs Magazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerbpraxis.de)
> 
> Wenn Du das erlaubst ;-)


 
Sehr gerne, Thomas, vieleicht ermutigt es auch andere Angler, es mal gezielt auf Döbel zu probieren.
Gerade jetzt in der Zeit, wo die Raubfische Schonzeit haben, ist das m.M.n eine gleichwertige Alternative zum Raubfischangeln!#6



Andal schrieb:


> Specimenhunting by design! #6#6#6


 
Lob vom Meister ... vielen Dank, Andal!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Hey Heiko |wavey: schön geworden.
Und Döbel machen super Spaß, werden als Zielfisch leider völlig unterschätzt.

Einmal angefangen kommst du aus der Nummer aber jetzt nicht mehr raus.
Wir erwarten weitere Debüt-Berichte :q so in der Art: "Steinbuttts erster Rapfen" und was sonst noch auf deiner Liste fehlt.


----------



## Steinbuttt (10. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hey Heiko |wavey: schön geworden.
> Und Döbel machen super Spaß, werden als Zielfisch leider völlig unterschätzt.
> 
> Einmal angefangen kommst du aus der Nummer aber jetzt nicht mehr raus.
> Wir erwarten weitere Debüt-Berichte :q so in der Art: "Steinbuttts erster Rapfen" und was sonst noch auf deiner Liste fehlt.


 
Danke kati!#6

Ja, der Rapfen steht nun als nächstes auf meiner Liste, allerdings ist es da schon schwieriger, ein geeignetes Gewässer in meiner Umgebung zu finden. Aber da bleibe ich dran ... da ergibt sich bestimmt mal was und dann gibt's auch wieder einen Bildbericht ... versprochen! :q :q :q

Vorher besuche ich aber noch ein paar Mal die Döbel, wie Du schon sagst, die Angelei macht großen Spaß ... tolle Fischart! #6

Gruß


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Gibt wohl kaum eine heimische Fischart, die man so vielseitig beangeln kann; Spinnfischen, KöFi, Grundangeln, Stippen, Stalking, Feedern, Oberflächenangeln, Fliege,...
Wirst noch viel Freude da haben.


----------



## kreuzass (11. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Stalking, ...



;+
Trenchcoat aufreißen, damit sie angeregter beißen?

Stalking habe ich im Bezug aufs Angeln noch nie gehört/gelesen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (11. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Stalking bezeichnet das Pirschangeln... ausgespähte Fische direkt anfischen. #6


----------



## Dakarangus (11. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Bin angespornt! 

Werd ich testen, Grundfutter, Mais und Frühstücksfleisch!


----------



## Siever (11. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Der Döbel gehört auf jeden Fall zu meinen Lieblingen!! Schön, dass auch andere ihn schätzen. Und auch ich war die Tage los und konnte direkt einen super Dickkopf erwischen Das ganze versuche ich gerade auch als Video zu verwursten. Hatte diese Session schon geplant. Aber hier erstmal das Bild.


----------



## Steinbuttt (11. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Wow, Siever, was für ein herrlicher Fisch, dickes Petri Heil!#6 Bin sehr gespannt auf das Video! :m

@Dakarangus: Viel Erfolg beim Test! #6
Gib mal durch wie's lief!?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## kreuzass (12. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Andal schrieb:


> Stalking bezeichnet das Pirschangeln... ausgespähte Fische direkt anfischen. #6



Ja, und ich dachte schon das gehöre zu einer der "neuen"/abgewandelten Angelformen. :m


----------



## Rapfenjäger (12. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Da der Döbel sich hier am Hochrhein auch zum "Brotfisch" wird, habe ich mal kulinarisch recherchiert und bin ausser zu Fischfrikadellen bei folgendem Rezept gelangt:
Filetieren, wg. der Y-Gräten alle 2 mm bis nicht ganz auf die Haut einschneiden ( ratten-scharfes Filiermesser ) und mit Limettensaft beträufeln und würzen. Während ein Backteig 
( z. B. Bierteig ) angerührt wird, haben sich die Y-Gräten aufgelöst. Je nachdem in Stücke schneiden, mehlieren und durch den Teig ziehen.
Im tiefen Butterschmalz ausbacken.
Funktoniert bis 50 cm Döbellänge einwandfrei.

Als Fangmethode nehme ich eine 3m Winklepicker mit einem Steingewicht von ca. 20-30g,
Seitenarmmontage, 18er mono, bei Flachwasser bis max. 1,5m, weg vom Ufer, Rübe runter,
Rute flach, rechter Winkel zur Schnur. Rute auflegen, Hand am Griff....
Köder: Maden, die in Bratensauce eingelegt waren.
Im Winter mit Feeder, wie auf Rotaugen. Natürlich tiefer.
Grüsse, r.


----------



## Stefan660 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

War heute auch mal auf Döbelpirsch, mal was neues ausprobiert:




Und es hat sogar geklappt:




46cm Döbel auf Frühstücksfleisch an einer 1g Stickpose mit zwei Bleischroten. Coole Sache so ohne Getriebe und Bremse einen Fisch drillen. Als Rute habe ich eine Shimano Purist Barbel Power und die Rolle ist eine Okuma Sheffield.


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> War heute auch mal auf Döbelpirsch, mal was neues ausprobiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216258
> 
> ...


 
KLASSE! Petri Heil, Stefan! #6

Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das Fischen mit 'ner Centerpin auf Döbel großen Spaß macht, will mir deshalb demnächst auch eine zulegen! :m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Siever (21. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> War heute auch mal auf Döbelpirsch, mal was neues ausprobiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216258
> 
> ...



Geilo!!! Super! Das kommt auf meine To-Do- Liste


----------



## Maifliege (21. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

*Chapeau!*


----------



## Rapfenjäger (24. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Habe eine Centrepin aus der Schweiz ( Stucki ) occasion
gekauft. Ein Superding. Wird gern am Hochrein oberhalb 
Rheinfall von unseren CH-Freunden auf Schleien verwendet.
Bei mächtig Wind kann es die Schnur von der Rolle blasen.
Bei den engl. Trottingrollen ist es wohl etwas besser.
Ansonsten eine Supersache.
Grüsse, R.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Toller Bericht,schöner erster Döbel!Weitere Bildstrecken dieser Art wären Klasse. |wavey:


----------



## Stefan660 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Danke, falls interesse besteht würde ich mich zu einem günstigen Kurs von der Okuma trennen wollen. Eine Kingpin und eine F.W. Youngs Heritage sind auf dem Weg zu mir...



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> KLASSE! Petri Heil, Stefan! #6
> 
> Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das Fischen mit 'ner Centerpin auf Döbel großen Spaß macht, will mir deshalb demnächst auch eine zulegen! :m
> 
> Gruß Heiko


----------



## rxstx rxt (25. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

So eine Rolle geht aber auch
Es macht echt Spaß - besonders etwas später im Jahr, wenn Du die Dickköpfe auf Sicht anwerfen kannst. 
Rapfen im Übrigen gehen im Peeneeinzugsgebiet, was dann soooo weit auch nicht ist.
Da sind richtig große Döbel drin in dem Fluss, den Du gezeigt hast!


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

*Auf Döbel (2.Teil) - Die Fortsetzung: |wavey:*

Da der angekündigte, auffrischende Nordostwind das Küstenspinnfischen schwierig machte, beschloß ich gestern, es ein weiteres Mal auf Döbel zu probieren.

Meine Taktik hatte ja beim letzten Mal ganz gut funktioniert, deshalb ging ich auf die gleiche Weise vor: "Bread Mash" ins Wasser, die Light-Feederrute wie beim letzten Mal montiert und los ging es. 

Als erstes köderte ich Mais an, und es dauerte diesmal tatsächlich eine Weile, bis die ersten Zupfer an der Rutenspitze "Fischaktivität" signalisierten ... die Fische waren weniger aktiv als beim letzten Mal, vielleicht lag es daran, das im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal, bedeckter Himmel und kalter Ostwind herrschte!?

Endlich wurde dann aber die Rutenspitze zur Seite weggezogen und ich konnte den ersten Fisch des Tages keschern ...





... in schöner Aland (35cm) machte den Anfang.

Ich hatte mit Mais als Köder angefangen, um mal zu sehen was kommt. Nun sollte es aber direkt auf Döbel gehen, deshalb kamm ein ordendliches Stück Frühstücksfleisch an den Haken.
Wieder dauerte es eine Weile, dann aber fand sich ein hungriger Abnehmer:





... ein makelloser, wirklich wunderschöner 47er Döbel ... ich war begeistert!

Ca. 30 Minuten später biß der nächste und dieser war sogar noch einen Zentimeter länger:





Nach den zwei Döbeln auf Frühstücksfleisch, wollte ich es nochmal mit Mais probieren, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein schöner Aland?
Darauf gab es aber nur noch Fehlbisse, ich vermute, da waren kleine Rotaugen am Werk!?

Also nochmal Frühstücksfleisch an den Haken und abwarten. Das dauerte ein Weilchen, dann aber konnte ich noch einen schönen 43er Abschluß-Döbel fangen:





Da ich Abends noch einen Termin hatte, packte ich gegen 16.00 Uhr zusammen und war auch dieses Mal wieder total zufrieden! #6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



rusty rat schrieb:


> So eine Rolle geht aber auch
> Es macht echt Spaß - besonders etwas später im Jahr, wenn Du die Dickköpfe auf Sicht anwerfen kannst.


 
... da hast Du recht, mit der Fliegenrute auf Döbel, macht ganz bestimmt richtig Laune ... das werde ich auf jedenfall probieren!#6

Wegen einer Centrepin bin ich momentan noch dabei mich etwas umzusehen und zu belesen, was es dann für eine werden wird!?|kopfkrat



rusty rat schrieb:


> Rapfen im Übrigen gehen im Peeneeinzugsgebiet, was dann soooo weit auch nicht ist.


 
Und genau dort wird mich mein erster Versuch auf Rapfen wohl auch irgendwann mal hinführen. 
Das es in der Peene Rapfen gibt, weiß ich zwar schon von anderen Angelfreunden ... trotzdem danke ich Dir nochmal für den Tip!!!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Andal (30. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> *Auf Döbel (2.Teil) - Die Fortsetzung: |wavey:*
> 
> ...und war auch dieses Mal wieder total zufrieden! #6



Der Leser ist's auch! #h


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Super sachlicher und toller Bericht mit schönen Fotos !


----------



## phirania (30. März 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Super Bericht#6
Macht richtig Laune,jetzt wo die Schonzeit beginnt werde ich auch öfter mal auf Friedfisch gehen.
Döbel,Schlei und Co


----------



## Vermar (2. April 2014)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Toller Bericht! Weiter so und noch weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Steinbuttt (8. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das Fischen mit 'ner Centerpin auf Döbel großen Spaß macht, will mir deshalb demnächst auch eine zulegen! :m



... und inzwischen habe ich mir eine Centerpin zugelegt und ich war gespannt auf ihren ersten Einsatz!

Montiert an einer SPORTEX "Exclusiv-Float" wollte ich es diesmal mit treibender Loaferpose probieren.:m

Das klappte eigentlich auch ganz gut, zumindest etliche schöne Rotaugen ließen sich auf diese Weise zum Anbiß verführen ...









... nur die Döbel, die wollten irgendwie nicht! #c

Zuguterletzt probierte ich es dann noch einmal auf die im letzten Jahr so gut funktionierende Methode mit der Feederrute, und siehe da, wenig später konnte ich einen tollen 45er Döbel in die Kamera halten ... #6





Kurz vor'm Schluß gab's dann noch einen weiteren Döbelbiß an der Feederrute, nur leider ging da der Anschlag ins Leere. 
Trotzdem packte ich danach hoch zufrieden mein Tackle zusammen ... war wieder ein klasse Angelnachmittag und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf's nächste Mal! |wavey:

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Der eisige Ostwind hielt mich heute nicht davon ab, es am Nachmittag nochmal auf Döbel zu probieren. Der Wind schien die Fische jedenfalls nich besonders zu stören, denn neben etlichen schönen Rotaugen ...





konnte ich auch zwei Dickköpfe für meine Köder begeistern. Der erste war 45cm ...





und der zweite 48cm ...






Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Franky (13. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Schöne dickköppe! ! Petri!


----------



## Dirtjumper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Um euch einen weitern Anreitz auf Döbel
Zu geben ein echter Torpedo


----------



## Steinbuttt (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Um euch einen weitern Anreitz auf Döbel
> Zu geben ein echter Torpedo



Wow, was für ein Prachtbursche!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Trollhorn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Um euch einen weitern Anreitz auf Döbel
> Zu geben ein echter Torpedo




Richtig schöner Fisch! Ist allerdings ein Aland |wavey:


----------



## Dirtjumper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Hab es für einen Döbel gehalten.
Die sehen aber auch alle gleich aus


----------



## phirania (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Ähnliches dachte ich gerade......
Für Döbel zu kleine Schuppen und Augen.
Aber dennoch schöner Fisch Petri.


----------



## Trollhorn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Hab es für einen Döbel gehalten.
> Die sehen aber auch alle gleich aus



Der Döbel hat eine meist nach außen gewölbte Afterflosse, während die vom Aland konkav (nach innen gewölbt) ist. 

Alternativ kannst du auch die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie Zählen. Das sind beim Döbel ca. 45 Schuppen und beim Aland ca. 55-60 Schuppen.


----------



## Dirtjumper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Das ist aber bestimmt einer. Oder?


----------



## Trollhorn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Das ist aber bestimmt einer. Oder?




Auch ein Aland. 

Im Anhang mal ein Döbel im Großprofil gefangen von meiner Frau. Schau mal auf die Afterflosse.


----------



## Dirtjumper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Sauerei. Von denen hab ich schon sehr viele
Gefangen. Dann war wohl noch garkein Döbel dabei.
Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das nächste mal zähle ich
Die Schuppen um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Dirtjumper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Schönes Bild zum vergleichen. Jetzt seh ich den
Unterschied. Danke


----------



## phirania (14. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Sauerei. Von denen hab ich schon sehr viele
> Gefangen. Dann war wohl noch garkein Döbel dabei.
> Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das nächste mal zähle ich
> Die Schuppen um sicher zu gehen.



Sei doch froh,Aland fängt auch nicht jeder.
Ist doch ein schöner Fang...


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. März 2015)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=230832&d=1426621250
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute auch noch einen schönen Döbel...
> Gefangen auf Käse.



Petri heil zum Dickkopf!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (15. April 2016)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Anfang der Woche ging es wieder mal auf die "feine englische Art" an's Wasser:













Gruß Heiko


----------



## geomas (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Sehr schön geschriebene und bebilderte Berichte, danke! Macht direkt Lust auf eine hochsommerliche Döbel-Tour.
Befischst Du den Döbel ausschließlich im März/April?
Petri und Gruß aus Rostock, Georg.


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Petri sehr schöne Fische.
Wobei der letzte eher wie ein Aland aussieht.


----------



## Sneep (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Hallo,

der sieht nicht nur so aus, das ist einer.

SneeP


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Das erste Mal auf Döbel - ein Bildbericht!*

Toller Bericht #6
Hut ab Steinbutt, da bekommt man sofort Lust auf Angeln!


----------

